# Pacific Shores Resort -- Bike rentals



## tim (Jul 27, 2007)

I am taking the family to Vancouver Island in a couple of weeks and we will stay a few days at Pacific Shores Resort.  Can somebody recommend a place to rent bikes in that area.  My wife loves to ride for exercise.  Maybe the resort has bikes for rent -- anybody know?  Thanks.


----------



## eal (Jul 28, 2007)

There is a campground nearby that rents bikes, I don't think Pacific Shores has them for rent, just free canoes and kayaks. 

Parrys RV Park & Campground , 380 Martindale Road , Parksville , B.C. , V9P 1R7 
Phone: (250) 248-6242, Fax: (250) 248-6255
E-mail: info@parrysrvpark.com

Here is contact info for Pacific Shores so you can check with them directly:
phone 250-468-7121 
email:
info@pacific-shores.com


----------

